#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Projectie in fuifzaal

## BlaCK ErrOR

Hoe zou het mogelijk zijn om te berekenen hoeveel anti lumens nodig is voor in een zaal ?

----------


## Nit-Wit

Hmm, ik heb nog geen software gezien die dit kan.
maar het is wel afhankelijk van de volgende specs:

Wat is de projectieafstand?
Wat is de breedte van het scherm?
projecteer je OPzicht of DOORzicht?
is het donker in de zaal? of is het een witte feesttent bij daglicht?
is er veel licht show?
Wat is je budget!?

Aan de hand van deze specs bepalen wij vaak wat de beste projector is.

dus het is meer een mix  van ervaring en onderbuik gevoel  :Wink:

----------


## Baszza91

Ik geloof dat je ansi lumen bedoelt. Ik geloof ergens op een site te hebben gelezen dat je ongerveer iets van 5000 ansi lumen nodig hebt om bij zonlicht een beamer te grebruiken, buiten natuurlijk. Ik zal die site nog een keer proberen te zoeken.

greetzz en cheerss

----------


## FiëstaLj

Bij direct zonlicht kan je het met elke lcd projector gaan vergeten, kan je meer aan een ledscherm gaan denken.

Maar idd wat is je budget (heel belangrijk), hoe groot is het scherm, hoe groot is de zaal, projectieafstand ? wat voor een bron ? etc.

----------


## LJKEVIN

nou alle .. is misschien een beetje overdreven
in duitsland hebben ze een leuk geintje:

Projektor mit 14000 Ansi Lumen Kontrast 1500-1800:1 full field
SXGA+ (1400x1050 Pixel)
RGB/YUV/S-Video/DHI-I
Composite Video und RS-232/422 Lampe
mit 1000 Betriebsstunden
Gewicht: 63,6kg
Abmessung: 631,4mm W x 814,8mm L x 384mm H

intresse ?
voor ¤84119.66 komt de postbode hem door je brievenbus gooien

WAT TEGEN ZONLICHT PROJECTEREN KAN NIET :S
haha

----------


## Nit-Wit

> nou alle .. is misschien een beetje overdreven
> in duitsland hebben ze een leuk geintje:
> 
> Projektor mit 14000 Ansi Lumen Kontrast 1500-1800:1 full field
> SXGA+ (1400x1050 Pixel)
> RGB/YUV/S-Video/DHI-I
> Composite Video und RS-232/422 Lampe
> mit 1000 Betriebsstunden
> Gewicht: 63,6kg
> ...




dan hebben wij een leukere staan:

Barco H25
27000 Ansi lumen
Native HD resolutie
32amp 3 fase aansluiting met een powerconsumption van 8KW

nu jij  :Wink: 

maar goed voor deze prijs kun je ook een LED scherm huren, hebben we ook in alle smaken en soorten.

@die 5k ansilumen opmerking: forget it.

projectie is ongeschikt voor daglicht.

----------


## driesmees

waar worden die bakken eigenlijk voor gebruikt? Zoals je zelf al zegt, LED-schermen zijn even duur...

----------


## LJKEVIN

waar worden ze voor gebruikt..
tjah
zeg het maar  :Wink: 
?? :Wink:

----------


## Nit-Wit

waar die bakken gebruikt worden?

nou, op producties met geld  :Wink: 

nu ff serieus:

ik heb er laatst een gebruikt bij een pers presentatie van een groot elektro concern, alles was HD, van camera tot projector. dus dan heb je deze nodig. en tevens was het projectie vlak ook erg groot, 12m bij nog wat. 
Maar het zag er super strak uit, volledig HD, dus ook nog eens top off the bill

en een ander project waar hij bijvoorbeeld ingezet is: televisier ring.

Een andere reden waarom je een projector als deze inzet, is het gewicht wat de constructie (het dak) kan dragen. soms is een LED scherm te zwaar, dus is een projector als deze is het _enige_ alternatief.

----------


## driesmees

Jop,
nochtans, ik heb een tijdje geleden met een gewone HP Projector van 1800 ansi lumen een scherm "beprojecteerd" van 14m op 4m (de projectie was iets kleiner, want de verhoudingen van het scherm klopten niet echt (14:4 ;-) )
Dat ging toch redelijk goed. Ik moet er natuurlijk wel bij zeggen dat de zaal volledig verduisterd was.


Edit:
hier de specs van de projector:
Type: mp3135
Contrast: 2000:1
Resolutie 1024 x 768
Video: Ingebouwde, schermvullende NTSC/PAL/SECAM/HDTV videomogelijkheid met S-video ingangen (vanaf dvd, camcorder of videorecorder), HDTV (480p, 480i, 720p, 1080i), composite en component video
Projectieafstand: 1,2 tot 12 m
projectieformaat: 0,64 tot 7,5 m (diagonaal)
Lamp: 180-W compacte P-VIP projectorlamp; 2000 uur / 4000 uur in lampspaarstand

----------


## Nit-Wit

dat vind ik zo leuk van die semi-pro/consumenten troep:

HD kan tie aan..... ja, maar weergeven, ho maar.
wat heb je dan aan HD? helemaal niets.

1800 ansilumen is toch te weinig voor deze toepassing denk ik.

5k ansilumen is toch wel het minimale.
de Sanyo XP46 lijkt me wel een goeie +-4800 ansilumen.
of een Barco G5, maar het prijsverschil is significant groter, maar kwaliteit is wel beter tov sanyo.

----------


## BlaCK ErrOR

sorry, ff vergeten te kijken naar deze topic   :Embarrassment: 

Het is voor in een donker zaal met  6 mac250 en 6 scanners.
De projector staat op ongeveer 15m van het projectie doek !
Zou de "BarcoGraphics 4000" een goede optie zijn ?

----------


## driesmees

> dat vind ik zo leuk van die semi-pro/consumenten troep:
> 
> HD kan tie aan..... ja, maar weergeven, ho maar.
> wat heb je dan aan HD? helemaal niets.
> 
> 1800 ansilumen is toch te weinig voor deze toepassing denk ik.
> 
> 5k ansilumen is toch wel het minimale.
> de Sanyo XP46 lijkt me wel een goeie +-4800 ansilumen.
> of een Barco G5, maar het prijsverschil is significant groter, maar kwaliteit is wel beter tov sanyo.



 
Is geen semi-pro/consumentengroep brol hoor. Hij staat op de HP site bij projectoren voor bedrijven. In welke mate hij HD-TV kan weergeven weet ik niet, ik gebruik hem misschien 3 of 4 keer per kwartaal. En dan heb ik nooit HD-TV nodig.

En over die 1800 ansi lumen, kan me geen bal schelen, het was gewoon gezellig filmpje kijken met een hoop vrienden, en toevallig hadden we een theaterzaal met witte horizon. Leuk meegenomen. Anders was het een TV geweest. EN ik had echt geen gevoel van "Wat is dit nou toch donker/slecht beeld" Het was gewoon goed  :Big Grin:  

Nou genoeg over mij, terug naar die fuifzaal...

Nu heb ik binnenkort ook een fuifje met projectie, 
afstand: <10m, 
grootte: hoe groter hoe liever, er zijn toch witte muren

Wat moet ik volgens jou gebruiken?
Ik heb hiervoor momenteel een NEC MT-1050 van 2000 ansi lumen...
Is dit genoeg?

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Is geen semi-pro/consumentengroep brol hoor.



ik bedoel er meer mee te zeggen dat het zeker geen High-end projector is, maar gemaakt voor de lichte niet veel eisende gebruiker. ik durf haast te stellen dat er zeker geen blanking optie n die projector zit bijvoorbeeld




> In welke mate hij HD-TV kan weergeven weet ik niet, ik gebruik hem misschien 3 of 4 keer per kwartaal. En dan heb ik nooit HD-TV nodig.



hij kan het dus niet weergeven, maar wel handlen  :Smile: 





> En over die 1800 ansi lumen, kan me geen bal schelen, het was gewoon gezellig filmpje kijken met een hoop vrienden, en toevallig hadden we een theaterzaal met witte horizon. Leuk meegenomen. Anders was het een TV geweest. EN ik had echt geen gevoel van "Wat is dit nou toch donker/slecht beeld" Het was gewoon goed



in een donkere ruimte kan 1800 ansilumen zeker goed zijn ja  :Smile: 





> Nu heb ik binnenkort ook een fuifje met projectie, 
> afstand: <10m, 
> grootte: hoe groter hoe liever, er zijn toch witte muren
> 
> Wat moet ik volgens jou gebruiken?
> Ik heb hiervoor momenteel een NEC MT-1050 van 2000 ansi lumen...
> Is dit genoeg?



wat voor lens zit er op?
dit is erg belangrijk om de afstand en breedte te bepalen

----------


## Nit-Wit

> sorry, ff vergeten te kijken naar deze topic 
> 
> Het is voor in een donker zaal met 6 mac250 en 6 scanners.
> De projector staat op ongeveer 15m van het projectie doek !
> Zou de "BarcoGraphics 4000" een goede optie zijn ?



nou, ff de specs van dit dingetje bekeken:

Standaardlens: 2.3-2.8
Brightness: 2200 Ansilumen (als lamp nieuw is), dus 85% van deze waarde is reeel door gebruik: +-1870 Ansilumen.

Je zegt, mijn projector heeft een afstand van 15 m van het doek.
Normaal weten we de breedte van het doek, dus gebruiken we deze formule: 
Projectieafstand(lens tot doek) = lensfactor x scherm breedte
Anders:
Scherm breedte = Afstand/Lensfactor
15/2.3 = 6.52
en
15/2.8 = 5.35

tussen deze 2 waarde zal je schermbreedte moeten zijn uitgaande van een 4:3 scherm.

op deze afstand blijft er ook weinig van je licht opbrengst over.

mijn advies: nee, ik zou het niet doen als je goed zichtbaar beeld wilt hebben
maar ik kan natuurlijk niet in je budget kijken, maar het feit alleen al dat je een stuk video in je feest wilt gebruiken is goed  :Smile:

----------


## BlaCK ErrOR

> nou, ff de specs van dit dingetje bekeken:
> 
> Standaardlens: 2.3-2.8
> Brightness: 2200 Ansilumen (als lamp nieuw is), dus 85% van deze waarde is reeel door gebruik: +-1870 Ansilumen.
> 
> Je zegt, mijn projector heeft een afstand van 15 m van het doek.
> Normaal weten we de breedte van het doek, dus gebruiken we deze formule: 
> Projectieafstand(lens tot doek) = lensfactor x scherm breedte
> Anders:
> ...



Bedankt voor je duidelijk antwoord, alleen zit ik met een heel klein budjet !  :Frown: 
Van da budjet moet je al 2 plasma schermen, 1 video mixer ( nog niet echt een idee welkeen ), 2 camera's en 3 monitors afdoen.
Die barco is het enige dat ik via via tamelijk goedkoop kan krijgen. Mss dan kijken om hem op een andere plaats te zetten :s

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Bedankt voor je duidelijk antwoord, alleen zit ik met een heel klein budjet ! 
> Van da budjet moet je al 2 plasma schermen, 1 video mixer ( nog niet echt een idee welkeen ), 2 camera's en 3 monitors afdoen.
> Die barco is het enige dat ik via via tamelijk goedkoop kan krijgen. Mss dan kijken om hem op een andere plaats te zetten :s



Mag ik je budget weten?

voor die videomixer zal ik gewoon een WMX50 van Panasonic doen, is goed genoeg.

wat voor cam's gebruik je, en wat voor monitoren?
ga je het geheel SDI (digitaal) aansluiten? of gewoon composiet? (indien SDI, dan kan je beter een WMX70 van panasonic nemen)

----------


## BlaCK ErrOR

> Mag ik je budget weten?
> 
> voor die videomixer zal ik gewoon een WMX50 van Panasonic doen, is goed genoeg.
> 
> wat voor cam's gebruik je, en wat voor monitoren?
> ga je het geheel SDI (digitaal) aansluiten? of gewoon composiet? (indien SDI, dan kan je beter een WMX70 van panasonic nemen)



 Ik heb een budjet van 400€

Als video mixer had ik gedacht aan een V-4, 'k heb nog nooit een video mixer gebruikt en die ziet er wel nog gemakkelijk uit !

Ik gebruik 3 Sony [FONT=Verdana]*PVM             2130 QM*[/FONT] monitors en 2 Sony [FONT=Verdana]*TRV-270*[/FONT] camera's + statieven. Die kan ik goedkoop krijgen via de Provenciale uitleendienst van Kortrijk. (zitten niet in die 400€)
Alles zal via composiet en s-video aangesloten worden.

Voor die 400€ zou ik nog 2 plasma schermen en 1 video mixer moeten vinden.

_ps: Even het zaalplan posten_ :

----------


## Nit-Wit

ow... dat is niet veel. 
Ik denk niet dat ik je kan helpen met apparatuur zoeken.

succes met je klus, laat even weten hoe het geweest was.

----------


## BlaCK ErrOR

> ow... dat is niet veel. 
> Ik denk niet dat ik je kan helpen met apparatuur zoeken.
> 
> succes met je klus, laat even weten hoe het geweest was.



Toch bedacnkt Nit-Wit.
Het is een fuif voor een 800man ! Het budjet is dus wat beperkt.

----------


## Bartje

mm misschien een domme opmerking tussendoor, ik neem aan dat je het podium gaat filmen..??

Kan je dan niet beter die plasma's weglaten en het scherm aan de achter truss hangen, en de beamer aan de voorste truss. Of is de zaal niet hoog genoeg? Dit zal je budget ook beter vinden denk ik.

neem niet aan dat de mensen met hun gezicht in de richting van het scherm gaan staan i.p.v. naar het podium.

(even als voorbeeldje)


is maar een idee, succes.

----------


## BlaCK ErrOR

Ik had daar al gedacht, maar ik vrees echter dat dit niet zal lukken :s

Op die trussing bij het podium zijn 6 scanners en 6 pars voorzien ! (ik vrees dat er dan wat te veel licht gaat zijn )
En van de eindmuur naar die trussing heb ik maar 4m, dus ook niet genoeg voor vanaf de achterkant te projecteren.

Ik heb een programma op de site van Barco gevonden en volgens deze tool zou voor een scherm van 6m breed de projector op 13,5m moeten staan !  :Confused:

----------


## Bartje

Met een groothoeklens kom je best wel in de richting, ook ingehangen licht zal niet z'n plobleem zijn denk ik (mits goed uitgericht).
Maar het scherm zal dan wel niet gaan passen tussen de lampjes in he..  :Big Grin: 

ook zou je van achteren kunnen projecteren (doorzichtscherm) misschien is daar meer afstand te behalen..??

persoonlijk lijkt het me minder het scerm niet in de kijkrichting te hangen maar als er geen andere optie is zal het wel moeten. misschien dat iemand anders nog een oplossing voor je weet.

succes.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Met een groothoeklens kom je best wel in de richting, ook ingehangen licht zal niet z'n plobleem zijn denk ik (mits goed uitgericht), een dikke beamer van barco is toch al in staat om een knappe 11,500 ANSI lumen te leveren.
> 
> succes.



pssst, lees een paar pagina's terug, barco heeft al een projector (en neen, als je hem beamer noemt, dan scheld je hem uit!!!) die 27K Ansilumen uitspuugt  :Wink:

----------


## BlueConfig

Hey
Guys pls stay on topic.

De projector die zou gebruikt worden was een BG4000. In staat om 2,200 ansilummen te leveren. Is deze in staat om op een afstand van +/- 13m een mooi en duidelijk beeld weer te geven?

----------


## BlaCK ErrOR

> ook zou je van achteren kunnen projecteren (doorzichtscherm) misschien is daar meer afstand te behalen..??



Dit is jammer genoeg niet mogelijk ! De dj staat er nog voor een die hebben wat plaats nodig

----------


## driesmees

Nu heb ik nog vlug ff een vraagje.
Hoe hang je zo'n projector op (in mijn geval de NEC MT 1050) in je truss?
In de handleiding staat dat je hem kan ophangen, maar niet hoe, en of er gaten zijn waar je een haakje aan kan vijzen of zo...

Kan iemand hulp bieden?

PS: ik wou geen nieuwe topic starten, en het leunt hierbij aan dus...

----------


## FiëstaLj

Normaal gesproken heb je dan een beugel nodig bij je projector. Audipak zou je hiermee verder kunnen helpen, hun maken ophangmaterialen voor projectoren, plasma's etc.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Wij gebruiken eigen fabrikaat beugels voor onze projectoren. Dit is een platform met daarop een traploos instelbare kantelbare beugel met daaraan 1 of 2 trigger clamps. Onze maten variëren hierin van 25 x 20 cm tot 100 x 100 cm.

mvg,

----------


## driesmees

dus het is niet mogelijk om dit te doen dmv een g-haak te bevestigen aan de onderkant?

Spijtig...
Ik ga toch maar eens mailen naar NEC  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

> dus het is niet mogelijk om dit te doen dmv een g-haak te bevestigen aan de onderkant?



Mmh, een projector is geen par  :Wink:  
liefst dus niet op die manier  :Big Grin:  
die inwendige schroefdraad is trouwens bedoelt voor daarvoor bestemde plafondbeugels, en er moeten altijd minstens 3 van deze gaten worden gebruikt.

Het makkelijkst is dus gewoon een beugel. Ik zal eens kijken of ik er een fotootje van vind (is niet voor vandaag).

mvg,

----------


## driesmees

en een ijzerplaatje, met daarin 3 gaatjes op de goede plaatsen, en daaraan een stevig haakje? Met een goede kollomboor moet dat toch te doen zijn?

Tijd zal weeral de beperkende factor zijn, ik moet het allemaal tegen 18/02 hebben, en heb de projector maar 1 dag op voorhand...

----------


## laserguy

Maar de plaatsten van die gaten kun je SOMS vinden in de handleiding (dus je kunt vooraf boren) en ook de maximale diepte van de voorziene gaten (zodat je niet DOOR de projector draait) en de juiste diameter (M4?) zodat je gelijk ook al de juiste schroeven kunt halen! Als dat niet in de handleiding staat zoek je maar op de beugel die volgens de fabrikant past en kijk je alvast welke schroeven ZIJ erbij leveren dan kun je die al kopen en moet je enkel nog drie gaatjes boren.

----------


## driesmees

De manual zegt enkel dat je het ding kan ophangen, maar niet hoe...
Ik heb gemaild met de support service van NEC, en die konden me enkel vertellen dat ik m'n dealer moest contacteren voor dit soort dingen. 
Ben of ken jij soms zo'nn dealer Guy? Of Stijn?
Ik denk dat ik gewoon zelf een bakje zal maken waar de projector in past, en er dan 2 G-Haken aan hang. Dit kan ik tenminste thuis voorbereiden...

----------


## laserguy

Wel Dries, qua rigging zitten 2 G-haken zeker snor, veiligheidsfactor inclusief!  :Big Grin:

----------

